# Overwhelmed new owner.



## Cornishbecky (10 October 2019)

After more than 15yrs break, Iâ€™m the proud new owner of my new pride and joy. Sheâ€™s just perfect.
But Iâ€™m finding it slightly overwhelming at how much things have changed. Food choices, supplements, doâ€™s and donâ€™ts, hoof care (sheâ€™s barefoot, totally new to me, everything had shoes back then) health issues Iâ€™d never heard of.
Iâ€™m constantly picking over her for issues (that arenâ€™t necessarily there)
Any other new owners felt that way, hoping it passes.
Hereâ€™s a pic of my little pintaloosa


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 October 2019)

you are not alone,  i was really worried when i first bought my horse over 50 years ago, but i can still remember the amount i worried at first. it will get easier once you get to know her and you will spot any significant changes in her behaviour or way of going...it will pass..keep her feed very basic, grass hay and a balancer , have her trimmed regularly by a farrier who is happy with not shoeing, there are lots out there who are sensible and trim correctly and not take too much off..make sure her tack fits properly and get it checked by a good saddle fitter, give her plenty of exercise and love and you will be fine.  the pic didnt show BTW


----------



## Trinket12 (10 October 2019)

This is me! I have had Sugar for five months, and have become somewhat of a helicopter parent


----------



## Cornishbecky (10 October 2019)




----------



## claret09 (10 October 2019)

lovely. i hope you both have year of fun together


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 October 2019)

she looks lovely, have lots of fun with her


----------



## ycbm (10 October 2019)

I remember being desperately upset by a bite on my first horse that I would barely bother to treat these days. You'll calm down in time ðŸ™‚

.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (10 October 2019)

She is stunning! What a beautiful horse ðŸ˜Š. I do sympathise, I got my very first horse over a year ago and it was a dream come true but I still worried over everything! I remember getting terribly panicked that Iâ€™d left my 9 year old chubby horse in â€˜justâ€™ a 200g rug in his nice warm stable on a 2 degrees minimum night. You panic over absolutely everything when you donâ€™t know whatâ€™s serious and whatâ€™s not... donâ€™t worry, it will pass!


----------



## Cornishbecky (10 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			I remember being desperately upset by a bite on my first horse that I would barely bother to treat these days. You'll calm down in time ðŸ™‚

.
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s has a few bites from the herd, nothing serious, but I was creaming like mad lol. Also had choke whilst I was away luckily shes fine now so hopefully a one off. Other than that sheâ€™s fine. 6 weeks in so far.


----------



## Rumtytum (10 October 2019)

She looks like a smart girl! l like the background scenery too ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Trouper (11 October 2019)

Cornishbecky said:



			After more than 15yrs break, Iâ€™m the proud new owner of my new pride and joy. Sheâ€™s just perfect.
But Iâ€™m finding it slightly overwhelming at how much things have changed. Food choices, supplements, doâ€™s and donâ€™ts, hoof care (sheâ€™s barefoot, totally new to me, everything had shoes back then) health issues Iâ€™d never heard of.
Iâ€™m constantly picking over her for issues (that arenâ€™t necessarily there)
Any other new owners felt that way, hoping it passes.
Hereâ€™s a pic of my little pintaloosa
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes!! All of the above. Ridiculous  how things had changed in 30+years. Find a good knowledgeable person/friend and bounce everything off them for advice. You'll soon find you're happy to fly solo. Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## DarcyMoo (11 October 2019)

She looks lovely!
Hi from a fellow Cornish Maid ðŸ˜Š


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (11 October 2019)

She does look lovely. 

I remember that my boy got a bite from the vile mare next door as I was putting him in his stable for the first time. I was mortified, but these days I would just sudocream and move on.  You'll get used to it


----------



## HazuraJane (13 October 2019)

Please don't fall prey to questioning your own sensibilities after hearing from "helpful" horse owners giving you input. There is so much information available, and one must tread a fine line between what is applicable, and what is some well-meaning horse owner either sharing information that may or may not have a kernel of valuable info in what they say, or a less well-meaning horse owner being sniffy about your lack of recent experience. Sorry, I don't mean to sound harsh, but undermining your own self-knowledge and confidence can take the wind right out of your sails. Your mare is lovely!


----------



## oldie48 (13 October 2019)

Pretty mare, have fun with her. FWIW I am dreadful with every new horse I have, constantly looking for problems and waiting for it to turn into a demon. I go over every inch of it looking for sarcoids, swellings, nodules and nodes etc. Then suddenly, I stop worrying.......usually about a year in! Don't be like me, just enjoy her!


----------



## Bojingles (23 October 2019)

Cornish Becky she looks an absolute sweetie and I can see a bite or two but is there something going on with her right eye?


----------



## Cornishbecky (23 October 2019)

Bojingles said:



			Cornish Becky she looks an absolute sweetie and I can see a bite or two but is there something going on with her right eye?
		
Click to expand...

Hi
She is an absolute sweetheart, no her eyes are fine (other area have a weird red tinge)  the picture has weird colouring because I had to attempt to change its size to fit here and it altered the quality of photo. Thank you though


----------



## eggs (24 October 2019)

I had my first pony on a DIY yard that also had the local horse vet as a livery.  Got my pony in one day to find a bite on him and went running in tears to the vet who came over and then just laughed at me as it was just a skin scrape. 

Agree that things have changed a lot over the years but it is so much easier to find information out these days.

Hope you have a lot of fun together.


----------



## MumsGloriousOrca (9 November 2019)

The actual basics hasn't changed at all we've just developed new words, phraseology and go through fads and trends and sadly, with it has come some negative impact because new or first time owners / those back in the saddle after a long break often feel completely overwhelmed, lose their confidence and feel they have lost the edge and give it up.

Just keep in mind the language and certain aspects have changed and things are done slightly differently but how you cared for a horse 15yrs ago is pretty much the same as how you care for a horse now.  Evolution works much slower than that so whilst it's good to read up and educate yourself / refresh your memory a little the same basic principles apply.

Food. Water.  Shelter.  Exercise.  Companionship.  Turnout wherever possible.  Rugs in winter but you can still bring your horse in for the night and pile up old blankets and quilts as a super toasty warm and cosy stable rug.

If your horse doesn't need shoes and the farrier thinks it would be better to leave them off â€“ leave them off.

If your horse is a muddy filthy sod and you can't keep him clean he's happy  Don't stress it.  No horse died from having too much fun in a muddy paddock.

Feed what you want and whatever your vet or whatever recommends for your own horse.  Don't be drawn into the deep dark world of of feed stores with 43 bins full of different pellets and grains and shit and powder.

Odd treat to a nice warm supper of bran mash, dollop of honey and small handful of fruit mixed in.

Your little lady is absolutely beautiful  Soak it all back up and enjoy the sound of horses eating bran mash with steam coming up and the 420 crochet blankets and quilts stacked up to keep him extra cosy when it's freezing


----------



## madeleine1 (3 December 2019)

Go with basics....

Feed 100% forage if possible
Make sure they have a waterproof rug if turned out.
Ask your farrier if they need shoes
Get an instructor to help you with riding
Get vaccinated
Get dentist
Get wormed

Everything else is a choice and doesn't need to be stressed over


----------



## Bob notacob (3 December 2019)

madeleine1 said:



			Go with basics....

Feed 100% forage if possible
Make sure they have a waterproof rug if turned out.
Ask your farrier if they need shoes
Get an instructor to help you with riding
Get vaccinated
Get dentist
Get wormed

Everything else is a choice and doesn't need to be stressed over
		
Click to expand...

Be insured .at least for public liability . Seriously I knew an owner who took new horse out before Insurance was in place ,totalled a car ,nearly did for rider .What a nightmare . When Bob came off box rest ,the first thing I checked was his insurance ,before he set foot outside the yard .  But dont panic, find good knowledgeable friends and a good vet and farrier. Listen to them all and you have it sorted.


----------



## Cornishbecky (4 December 2019)

Thanks for your replys, I'm settling into it now. 
She's still a perfect angel. 
She's now on a more healthy diet, I did fall for a few supplements which I now read are unnecessary so won't bother with those when they run out, she's got her dentist and injections this week (although not due for dentist I thought I'd get them checked) 
The Internet is a good source of information but also highlights conditions etc that one perhaps wouldn't know about before causing worry. 
I know she's the right choice, I've not had one ounce of regret since buying her.


----------

